# White at night



## hardcorey007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Gotta love the white at night.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks freaky!

what type of snake is it??


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like a corn snake?


----------



## pinkmus (Jun 2, 2009)

For some reasonI will say its a darwin....

-Will


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

the shape of the head and the dorsal markings are making me think its a snow corn or an albino corn. they look very similar to my pets i had while living in the uk.


----------



## pinkmus (Jun 2, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing (but tried to guess) ..looks similar to the corn I had overseas, same shape, and can't see any heat pits on the sides.... Im a noob lol..

-Will

EDIt Amelanistic corn markings are usually orangey not pale yellow though...


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

yer no dought a corn , is that a snow or a blizzard ?


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's an albino corn snake. I just realised that I should have put it in the exotics thread. Sorry, my bad guys. If the mods can move the thread that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

snow ... thanks


----------



## Jungles (Jun 2, 2009)

your gona get blasted with them photos on here from all the exotic haters....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks to be a snow i think. i love corn snakes  pity i had to leave mine back in the UK


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Relax. It's a snow corn. Pics were taken at Crocodylus Park tonight....Not mine (should have put that in the post first forgot that people might assume it was mine). After handling it I wished it was though.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 2, 2009)

Bingo!


----------



## Jungles (Jun 2, 2009)

hardcorey007 said:


> Relax. It's a snow corn. Pics were taken at Crocodylus Park tonight....Not mine (should have put that in the post first forgot that people might assume it was mine). After handling it I wished it was though.


 
They are a nice snake..half the people on this site prob have exotics... LOL... thousands of them goin around....same with rosy boas, red tail boas, ball pythons, they are everywhere.. nice to look at


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of the snow corn and another corn taken this afternoon.


----------



## Jungles (Jun 2, 2009)

hardcorey007 said:


> Here is a pic of the snow corn and another corn taken this afternoon.


 
They let you hold them there??


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont know what to think of corn snakes theres some that i like but yer


----------



## brenttin (Jun 3, 2009)

i love them ay we should be able keep them here its a shame


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats why i love this site,nearly everyone jumped up and down without realising that he was at a nature park,which he should of explained in the first post.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 3, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thats why i love this site,nearly everyone jumped up and down without realising that he was at a nature park,which he should of explained in the first post.


 
Yeah was funny how people automatically jump up and down. Sad thing is I shouldn't have to explain. People shouldn't jump to their own conclusions. People should at least ask questions rather than assuming. You know what they say about assumptions.


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jungles said:


> They let you hold them there??


 
I don't know about it usually. I hadn't been there in years. It was a private function so they were happy for us to handle them. Certainly sterilised when I got home though.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 3, 2009)

Ummm ahhhh, a corn snake..... only a few thousand people keep them, many thousands of them are being bred here in Australia each year, they turn up as wild rescues every week and people are now keeping them not even knowing they are illegal to keep nor are they even aware there is a native licensing system in place.... Don't get me wrong, I'm totally against them being here, but even though they come from another country, they barely fit the term "exotic" anymore.....


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 3, 2009)

Your on the money there JasonL,they have been here for years and captive breed for generations.Dont get me wrong, Their still illegal,seen some spectacular ones on American sites,the array of colours etc are appealling to alot of ppl.


----------



## getarealdog (Jun 4, 2009)

Yum yum


----------



## mattooty (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah one day we'll be allowed exotics. Mighty impressive animals. They tramp all over the anteresia family thats for sure. Same size, infinite morphs!


----------



## JasonL (Jun 7, 2009)

After Australias history with introduced exotics, I doubt they will ever be allowed, and nor should they be


----------



## gpoleweski (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice looking as they may be, I wouldn't give up a platinum or any spotted for that matter...Or BHP...or any snake.


----------



## hodges (Jun 7, 2009)

Id kill it

Nice snake


----------

